# brand new 20 gallon tank, what should i put in it?



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Open to all suggestions, only requirement is the fish must either eat flakes or shrimp pellets.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

What about a tropical tank
Cherry barbs
guppies
Tetras
Rasaboras
Ottos (for algae)
Pleco - the ones that stay small, rubberlip pleco

You could get a couple dwarf frogs. They are very cute.

You could also go with a gourami tank.

If you want to get into cichlids you could go with shell dwellers, kribs or rams.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol im gonna have to recommend to you what i recommend to everyone which is apistogrammas! my new borelli is sooooo amazing! just google them


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Very cool fish revolution, and I like your idea too peeps!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Myabe some:

guppies
tetras 
Rubber lip Pleco or ottos
Platys
An african dwarf frog or two
Lots of ghost shrimp
upside down catfish????

Basically, just anything super colorful and a few small bottom feeders to help with clean up


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> Very cool fish revolution, and I like your idea too peeps!


Thanks. It will be a very nice tank.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Ghost catfish!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Oh, oh, oh! I got it...A betta tank  Like this:

two halfmoon femal bettas
three plakat female betta 
one double tail female betta 
one rubber lip pleco 
six ghost shrimp 
one apple snail 
three albino peppers cory
one bronze peppered cory 

Or you could have a really pretty male or two (you would have to put in a divider but I don't think those look very nice) with some fish like above but instead you could add more stuff:

One male betta
One Rubber lip pleco
eight ghost shrimp
two african dwarf frogs
three bronze peppered corys
three albino peppered cory
One zebra snail


Sorry, I'm just got my first fish (betta) yesterday and I'm kinda obsessed with betta right now, lol.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I already have everything I need to set up the tank, I have the tank, a place to put it, a glass lid, a standard aquarium light, heater, powerhead filter, black gravel, and a pump with a bubble wall for aeration. I was thinking maybe serpae tetras and cherry barbs..... I seem to like the colors red and orange for this tank!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> I already have everything I need to set up the tank, I have the tank, a place to put it, a glass lid, a standard aquarium light, heater, powerhead filter, black gravel, and a pump with a bubble wall for aeration. I was thinking maybe serpae tetras and cherry barbs..... I seem to like the colors red and orange for this tank!


if you like orange look at gold barbs and honey dwarf gouramies a little bit more colorful than the serpaes.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

The honey dwarf gouramies look cool, I am guessing they stay small due to their name, but will they school??


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> The honey dwarf gouramis look cool, I am guessing they stay small due to their name, but will they school??


no they dont school but they are neat for a loner fish. I just got this new one the other day they called it a honey blue dwarf gourami but it looks just like a flame red dwarf gourami but has a bright blue stripe down its back.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is a photo of my tank so far, I need to make the glass lid a bit wider as it barely sits on top of the tank without falling in.

Current Status: Cleaned the tank and black gravel and put in the gravel, cleaned the heater, waiting for a new sponge filter, and waiting to make the glass lid wider. will add water tonight, and will upload a new photo.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

also check out dwarf flag cichlids(curviceps) and red breasted dwarf flag cichlids idk the scientific name on those but its different. i just got a pair of the curviceps and they are awesome they look really goofy and have great color and a lot of personality. also check out gold rams and key hole cichlids and im assuming you already know about german blue rams but if not take a look at them they are amazing. i pretty much converted my 55 gallon into a dwarf cichlid tank with dwarf gouramis, cory cats, loaches, and oddballs.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

gold rams look awesome!! EDIT** holding off on water right now, I need a baseboard for the tank, as the bookshelf is slightly smaller and the tank sits on its glass right now...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah also if you keep all larger fish you could even have like a knight goby in there. check out gold dojo loaches and red tailed hill stream loaches(red tailed sand botia) ill get the scientific name for you when i get home because its tough to find them under those names.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am getting a pair of these tiger lobsters to put in it, they look pretty cool and have orange on them!!!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> yeah also if you keep all larger fish you could even have like a knight goby in there. check out gold dojo loaches and red tailed hill stream loaches(red tailed sand botia) ill get the scientific name for you when i get home because its tough to find them under those names.




http://www.loaches.com/species-index/schistura-mahnerti/?searchterm=salween


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

very similar to that one slightly different color pattern. and albino just be careful about the lobster/crayfish with whatever tankmates you choose because they are fish killers.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Revolution, I plan on keeping the pair by themselves, but I might do some butterfly fish as they almost always float at the surface of the water.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Albino_101 said:


> Thanks Revolution, I plan on keeping the pair by themselves, but I might do some butterfly fish as they almost always float at the surface of the water.


Not a good idea. We had a crayfish (tiny when we got him, of course his size exploded within two moltings) and he kept snapping his claws at our butterflies. He managed to tear some rays off our male butterfly's tail. I don't think even having nothing to climb on would have stopped him.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

hXcChic22 said:


> Not a good idea. We had a crayfish (tiny when we got him, of course his size exploded within two moltings) and he kept snapping his claws at our butterflies. He managed to tear some rays off our male butterfly's tail. I don't think even having nothing to climb on would have stopped him.


Thanks for the info


----------

